# Deck repair/refinishing



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

You don't say what the finish on the existing boards is/was or the type of wood on your deck. So, I will make a couple of assumptions in that it is pressure-treated wood and that the majority of the finish has worn off. You can certainly sand down the existing wood, using a good pressure washer after sanding will work wonders as well. 

Without more information about the "sinking", the "warped wood" or the way your deck was constructed it's kind of hard to make suggestions - Is it built using post & beam construction? If not, how is the frame tied into the posts? How high off the ground is the deck? How much are the boards warped?

Once you get everything repaired/replaced, your best bet for finishing it is to use a solid coloured stain. You can get quite a variety of colours and you'll be able to match it to your brick/siding colour quite well. Any good paint store should be able to help you out.


----------

